# Please Help For First BLD Solve



## StachuK1992 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry if all-caps annoys people

Hey guys, It's Stachu Korick here and I think that I am ready for my first 3x3x3 BLD attempt

I know the basic method and have used the method, eyes open, before, at least 5 times, so I think I am ready.

I have successfully BLD'd the 2x2x2 3 or 4 times.

I have a few questions about when, where, and how I should attempt

I really need to concentrate...tad bit of ADD so I need to relax so how do you think I should go about doing this? Should I have music on. If so, what kind? Should I try to take a really long time memorizing to make sure of no mistakes...just any tips that you could give me would be immensely appreciated...

I will do the BLD attempt at midnight my time(a little more than an hour from now), and I will check this thread for suggestions up until that point

Thanks in advance, 
StachuK1992


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd do it in peace and quiet personally, but whatever helps you relax. Take all the time you need to memorize. You can work on speeding up after you have a few successful solves under your belt.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks...I was worried that no one would respond...kinda late here, lol

I think I might just put some David Bowie on...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 1, 2008)

It's the same time here. I'm just a night owl. 

Music shouldn't be too much of an issue unless it distracts you. What method are you using?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 1, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> It's the same time here. I'm just a night owl.
> 
> Music shouldn't be too much of an issue unless it distracts you. What method are you using?



I am using ABC for Corner Orientation...Kind of my own memorization technique
A = Anticlockwise
C = Clockwise
B = oriented(blah!)
I do this for 1 main reason...Sometimes i can sound out words...BAC, B, CAB or something like that

I am using 1-8 for corner orientation...just like everyone else

I am using A-X for edge permutation....but I have Edge Orientation just in case...


----------



## choipster (Aug 13, 2008)

David Bowie eh? Dance Magic Dance ftw!! 

- you remind me of the babe
- what babe?
- the babe with the power
- what power?
- the power of voodoo
- who do?
- you do
- do what?
- remind me of the babe!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

wow..that was a late and unhelpful response...


----------



## choipster (Aug 15, 2008)

so I take it putting on some David Bowie didn't help your bld cubing then? >_>


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 15, 2008)

I think he's referencing that your post is two weeks late.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 15, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> I think he's referencing that your post is two weeks late.


NICE CATCH!!!
anyway, I still have not gotten a successful BLD solve...can anyone help??
Should I switch to Old(Classic/Vanilla) Pochman from Macky's thing??
And how do you guys have such good concentration?


----------



## choipster (Aug 15, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> I think he's referencing that your post is two weeks late.



i got the late part, i was commenting on the unhelpful part. poor choice of song, perhaps?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 15, 2008)

Can't go wrong with Starman...followed by New Killer Star...and Ziggy Stardust...lot's of stars....


----------



## choipster (Aug 15, 2008)

hmm, perhaps he has an interest in astronomy/astrology.  

although his imdb bio/trivia mention nothing of the sort.


----------



## blah (Aug 16, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> And how do you guys have such good concentration?



Me thinks not. I _think_ the fastest guys _don't_ have good concentration, that's why they're so fast, because they wanna get the stuff in and out of their memory as quickly as possible. I may be very wrong. But at least this applies for me. I can't concentrate. If I try to go through my cycles again (double/triple check), I just get confused and forget the order. So I just memorize once and hope whatever I memorized stays there, so far it's been quite a reliable approach  Hope this helps.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 16, 2008)

music kills my concentration, i prefer a calm, quiet environment. 
as you already know how to do the corners, there are two ways you can do the edges:
orient first, and not orienting (memorising stickers)
i use orienting then permuting because it is simple and faster to memorise for me since orientation takes very little time to memorise
but my method isn't fast at executing because you waste time on orienting.
if you want to get fast, learn M2 , some people are doing M2 for their first solves,... weird


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2008)

i am learning M2 for my first solve. How is that weird?


----------



## blah (Aug 17, 2008)

It's not weird. It's cool. But it's hard imo.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 17, 2008)

just a quick question, wat is freestyle edges???? also congrats on ur first bld solve.


----------



## blah (Aug 17, 2008)

Freestyle means freestyle. Do them any way you like, mix and match, solve the edges with different methods depending what's best for each situation: 3-cycle, TuRBo, M2, commutators, even pre-orient (but of course, this is in most cases a stupid thing to do).

But generally freestyle refers to 3-cycle without orientation. I think. And don't ask for tutorials or documentation on freestyle. There are none as far as I know.


----------



## Faz (Aug 18, 2008)

What is the general idea of 3 cycle?


----------



## blah (Aug 18, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> What is the general idea of 3 cycle?



This is your cycle: ABCDEFGHIJK.

This is your solution: Do a U perm to cycle ABC. Then another to cycle ADE. Then another to cycle AFG. Then another for AHI. Then a final one for AJK. That's 3-cycle. Before your U perms you set the edges up into "U perm position" (generally speaking UL, UF and UR), then you undo the setup moves after your U perm, you should be able to understand setup moves easily since you're doing M2.

Oh, and there's also the 4-move <MU> 3-cycle.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> What is the general idea of 3 cycle?


To solve two pieces at a time.


----------

